
A Quick Delve into Goroutines and Channels - rmerry
http://bitsociety.co.uk/post/a_quick_delve_into_goroutines_and_channels/
======
RobBollons
This is a great article, it gives plenty of code examples and explains
everything really nicely. I'm new to Go but it seems like a really well
thought out language that doesn't just cram features in there for the hell of
it.

